
Klocka – Pi-powered remote doorbell - Nullabillity
https://github.com/teozkr/klocka
======
userbinator
I think this captures the essence of the "IoT" trend - take a function
accomplished by a simple existing device, and do it using mindboggling amounts
of hardware and software complexity.

Especially after watching the demo video, I'm still very confused as to how
making the RPi play something upon receiving a signal somehow involves a web
server and browser. It also apparently requires JavaScript[1] and even Google
Cloud Messaging...

[1] [https://github.com/teozkr/klocka/blob/master/web-
client/inde...](https://github.com/teozkr/klocka/blob/master/web-
client/index.html)

~~~
riebschlager
Yeah. I hear ya.

I completely appreciate the spirit of projects of like this. I doubt this dude
is trying to "disrupt" the doorbell industry. It's just a fun challenge to
solve.

I dunno. I kinda look at it like modern art. You might walk through a gallery
and say, "Pfft. I could do that." But you didn't. And that's why it's not your
work on the wall.

Make more shit. Shit on other's work less.

~~~
Nullabillity
> I doubt this dude is trying to "disrupt" the doorbell industry. It's just a
> fun challenge to solve.

Pretty much. :p

At the same time, I'll probably keep using this, since it does sort of fulfil
a real need that I had (a doorbell that would actually take power without
having to squeeze in too-large batteries).

------
fjallstrom
we bought the same horrible door bell to our office. couldn't stand the sound
either. hooked it up to a wind chime and slack in a similar way.
[http://labs.earthpeople.se/2015/01/how-to-make-a-wind-
chime-...](http://labs.earthpeople.se/2015/01/how-to-make-a-wind-chime-
doorbell/)

~~~
Nullabillity
That one's way more awesome!

------
soggypretzels
About a year ago I was living in a place with a broken doorbell so I wrote a
web page that would send me a text when it was loaded (hosted on my Pi). I
then printed a QR code for the page that stated clearly "To ring bell, scan
code". Users would scan the code which would immediately text "Ding Dong!",
the page would let them enter their name. If they did I would receive a follow
up text "It's [name]". Sadly in my year of living there only a handful of
people ever used it.

~~~
mdrzn
That sounds cool! And I know it also seems pretty easy to do, but care to
share the project? I'd love to take a look at it.

------
sgt
Note that it's written in Rust - the title or even the README.md doesn't say.

------
eng_monkey
Is this a joke?

~~~
Nullabillity
Partially. I'll probably keep using it, though.

